# Annoying as hell !



## Popsicle (Sep 17, 2017)

Kids or just people in general who send messages or keep asking about hopping trains . It's not personal or directed at one person or any and all . If you want to hop rails learn from someone who's been doing it awhile .

Some of you guys who are hungry to so this just get out and do it. My best friend was a homeless man who lived his life on the rails . My brother still rides the rails to this day. We don't mind helping people but I guess all the same questions get annoying . Or maybe it's just you can't help everyone . 

Opinions ?


----------



## Coywolf (Sep 17, 2017)

I don't think there is anything wrong with asking questions. Just as long as you don't expect a step by step instructions manual with nothing in return like, "Hey man what's up? You mind giving me all the info you have learned over the years so I don't have to do a bit of legwork? Then I'm out"

I've been trying to do research, and when I run into a wall I ask people on here, politely at least that's what I hope I come off as.

I don't really like travelling with people so I'm doing my best to figure out the freight thing on my own. A few more weeks and I'll be out there.

The whole "tel me where the hop out is" "which train should I take to get to XYZ" like RIGHT after they sign up here, contribute nothing and ask for everything.

But shit that is alot of street kids that I have met, too. Seriously, I hate disrespect, it makes me wonder how some people get through the world.

The "HELP ME" posts are getting kind of anoying, as are the "seeking girlfriend" posts.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Sep 17, 2017)

Coywolf said:


> The "HELP ME" posts are getting kind of anoying, as are the "seeking girlfriend" posts.



Because there aren't many "seeking boy friend" posts?

Sorry, had to...


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 18, 2017)

DrewSTNY said:


> Because there aren't many "seeking boy friend" posts?
> 
> Sorry, had to...


Lol classic ! Travel chicks are shady ! Lol . Joke 

But yea to above yea it gets annoying to a point . I simply am not going to give anyone a step by step ! I had a kid telling me he wanted to hop . He sends me a map of a commuter train ! Holy shit


----------



## Julnel (Sep 18, 2017)

how can I do a post like this in the home page?thanks a lot


----------



## Coywolf (Sep 18, 2017)

DrewSTNY said:


> Because there aren't many "seeking boy friend" posts?
> 
> Sorry, had to...



I'd like to see more seeking boyfriend posts. As long as they were pure comedy. I can only imagine the guys on here who would respond to those seriously.....


----------



## atlastalias (Sep 23, 2017)

Dude don't even worry about it. These people they will never really be real train riders. Like these people who are asking how to hop the Train on the internet? Like I really don't ever think that they will even ride a train and even if they do then whenever they get off there going to be like where am I where am I going to sleep. And then they're not even really going to know how to get on another train. I really wouldn't worry about it.
Yeah it's annoying but just understand that I genuinely think they will never actually ride Trains full time or even part time or even on a Leisure basis they're just dumb. 
They need to go swimming or something. Some form of edventure they are actually capable of accomplishing.


----------



## ntdxc1878 (Sep 23, 2017)

Coywolf said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with asking questions. Just as long as you don't expect a step by step instructions manual with nothing in return like, "Hey man what's up? You mind giving me all the info you have learned over the years so I don't have to do a bit of legwork? Then I'm out"
> 
> I've been trying to do research, and when I run into a wall I ask people on here, politely at least that's what I hope I come off as.
> 
> ...


A while back, some kid messaged me about a particular route, I decided I'd help him out. I type out this really insightful paragraph that would really help him out, hop outs, time of trains, etc. Good shit. And the kid never responds, not even a simple thank you. I haven't seen him on here since. That's just shitty and disrespectful. 

My advice for people asking questions: be specific, ask politely, and try to contribute to the site other than blowing up forums asking questions. Use your life experiences to help others in need! That's what this whole thing is for!

And of course, always say thank you or show some sort of gratitude. These people are taking time out of their days to help out internet strangers. Be appreciative!


----------



## ntdxc1878 (Sep 23, 2017)

Julnel said:


> how can I do a post like this in the home page?thanks a lot


Lol, this is exactly what I'm talking about. How we are supposed to help you? A post about what? Try looking around for yourself and trying to figure things out before asking. You'll probably have a lot fewer questions. 

Also, SEARCH BAR.


----------

